# NEW 2015 Easyboot Trail reviews?



## outnabout (Jul 23, 2010)

Epics have worked beautifully with my mare (I know, no drainage holes but we don't do many water crossings) and now it's time to find boots for my gelding who is ready to be taken out. My farrier is an Easyboot dealer and recommends the new Easyboot Trail. I've read the reviews found online and am concerned that one review stated that they twisted slightly while going through a lot of mud, and then another review states that they twisted sideways going through fast-flowing water and mud. It seems that if they are correctly fitted this couldn't be possible. One reviewer took two horses, one with new Macs and the other with the new EB Trail, and the trail twisted on the foot with mud and water, while the Macs performed well without any problems. Anybody have any experience/advice on the new EB Trail? If I hear any more negatives I may just go with Epics. Thanks!
The Easyboot Trail | The Easiest Hoof Boot in the World | EasyCare Inc.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

That's the first time I've seen those.....they look interesting.....

I might have to give them a try next time the renegades need replacing.


----------



## GracielaGata (Jan 14, 2012)

Not specifically an answer... but.... lol
We use the EasyBoot Gloves. No real issues with twisting since they have gaiters. 
Yes, if the gaiter gets knocked/pulled open by heavy brush, then you *might* slip/twist the boot. 
We have used them on 3 horses for 3 years and nearly everywhere we ride has some element of heavy brush and downed trees to navigate. 
We only really ever lose a boot if they flat tire themselves, which happens very rarely- in the sense that who know how many flat tires they give themselves, but we have only had maybe 3 slipped boots because of it.

I also like that the gaiter gives a bit more stick poking protection to the hoof as well. 
And my farrier prefers the neoprene gaiter upper opposed to all that double layer of canvas type material on the hoof, heat generation wise. He doesn't think the Trail types breathe as well. 
(I just realized the Epics you currently use are like the Gloves we use, we just don't have buckles. We could power strap them, but haven't needed to so far). 

OP: A random question for you- you never worried about the metal buckle on an Epic hurting the horse if they kick/graze themselves? I always wondered that when I saw them on horses.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

I have found either a boot fits your horse's foot and stays put at a certain pace or it doesn't. Personally, we use Easyboot Gloves as flat tire protection on trail and have had good success with them at the walk and the trot.. depending on the horse, all bets can be off at the canter. I would think the potential twisting issue would be a direct result of fit and how the horse in question moves.

I haven't had any direct experience with the Trails specifically as they aren't really meant for the miles we do, but I would ask your farrier if he has boots you can demo on a short ride and see how they work for you.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

In my experience, the twisting is caused by the boot not being wide enough. 

Like PH13 said, they either fit or they don't. 
You also need to be prepared to trim feet as needed for the boots, because if it fits on a fresh trim, it probably won't 5-6 weeks later.


----------



## GracielaGata (Jan 14, 2012)

greentree said:


> In my experience, the twisting is caused by the boot not being wide enough.
> 
> Like PH13 said, they either fit or they don't.
> You also need to be prepared to trim feet as needed for the boots, because if it fits on a fresh trim, it probably won't 5-6 weeks later.


This is true. We usually address this with a good, quick rasp and away we go.


----------



## Irish Cob (Nov 8, 2015)

hi
I replaced my Trails as I needed to downsize.
I looked into the newer version but stuck with the old design.
They do still make and sell these.

The only times (twice) I have lost a boot is when I haven’t fitted it correctly. I have had this boot for three years so not bad to only fly off twice.
We have been through deep water and no issues.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Obstacle Girl (Nov 10, 2015)

I just got the new easyboot trails but have not used them yet.
I only need boots occasionally.

I had boas and liked them but once heading on a ride one of the wires broke.
I changed to Easyboot gloves and have had one pop off twice over the years.
They seem harder to put on when its cold out.


----------



## windsong (Aug 9, 2015)

I have used Easy Boot Trail boots on my two TW geldings for 3 years now and LOVE them. The horses do very well in them. I saw the new design, but have not tried that yet. I have 3 boots for each horse.... I only put the boots on the front, and I have one extra just in case they'd lose one, but so far, I've never used the 3rd boot. 

We've gone through streams, mud, sand, etc... No problems. I wash them after each ride and dry them in the sun. 

Again, LOVE THEM. I took the pics and measurements the easy boot site suggested, sent those to them and both times the boots were a perfect fit. They have great customer service if you decide to buy online at the Easyboot store.


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

I have the old style, would like to hear about the new ones, too.


----------



## MyBoySi (Dec 1, 2011)

I have the old style as well and have had nothing but good luck with them.

I did recently have one that appeared slightly twisted at the end of a four hour ride at all gaits over pretty rough terrain but I'm chalking it up to the fact that the pair on question is about 3 years old.


----------

